# minimum ceiling height



## mvpulsts (Sep 20, 2004)

Got a quickie,

A potential client wants me to finish a room in his basement. Egress isnt an issue as it is a walkout to the rear. The question is about minimum heights for finished rooms.

Right now, it is just a storage area with a rough floor which would have to be levelled and finished before I can wall it in and create the space.

What is the code minumum height for a finished room? I seem to remember something lie 7.5 ft or 7 ft? can someone point out the appropriate entry in the code?

Im in Atlanta, Ga if that matters.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## mvpulsts (Sep 20, 2004)

OK. Answered my own question. found the reference online in a reference to the California Building Code. heres the link:

http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cach...998/bnl03-08.pdf+minimum+ceiling+height&hl=en


Good enough for me to use to turn this one down.

Thanks

matt


----------

